# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  срочно продам б/у оборудование для магазина

## jeansfantasy

Зеркало торговое средней ширины на колёсах, с полочкой внизу. Высота 160 см, ширина 38 см- 200 грн.
Зеркало хромированное на колёсах- 400 грн.
Стойка спираль для одежды, хромированная- 250 грн.
Вешалки-плечики пластиковые- 1грн.
Вешалка-зажим- 1.5грн.
Светодиодная реклама «ОТКРЫТО» БОЛЬШОЙ РАЗМЕР 80см/25см, с мигающими диодами по периметру. Очень яркая. Заметна как в темное, так и в светлое время суток. Годится как для наружного, так и внутреннего использования. Питание 220В- 150 грн.

----------


## jeansfantasy

Вешалки плечики проданы, табличка тоже, маленькое зеркало бронь.
Вешалок зажимов металлических ост. 250шт. Есть ещё пластмассовые зажимы под фирму по 2грн. 300 шт.( цена новых 5грн.)

----------


## jeansfantasy

это вешалка под фирму по 2грн. (цена новых 5грн.) ост 150 шт.

----------


## jeansfantasy

откопал ещё несколько табличек световых открыто 150грн. новые в упаковке.

----------


## jeansfantasy

*ап*

----------


## alexdansv

Стойка спираль для одежды, хромированная- 250 грн.  есть в наличии

----------


## jeansfantasy

стойка продана, зеркала проданы, ост. таблички открыто, вешалки-плечики немного и метал. зажимы.

----------


## jeansfantasy

нашлось ещё пару стоек, куча плечиков пластиковых, манекены, торсы, большие гипсовые мальчик, девочка на подставке, большой сейф, стол...

----------


## jeansfantasy



----------


## jeansfantasy

есть зеркало хромированное на ножках б.у.  400грн. торг., две стойки спиральные новые 250 грн. две стойки под ремни 200 грн. таблички открыто светящиеся 200 грн. чуть меньше 150 грн. не световые 30 грн. шт. 2 уголка покупателя на 3 кармана а4 по 150грн. витрина новая 3000грн.

----------


## hilal_anna

А есть фото стоек спиральных?

----------


## Paragon74

а сейф сколько стоит?

----------


## ikaa

[QUOTE= таблички открыто светящиеся 200 грн. [/QUOTE]

какой размер?

----------


## jeansfantasy

Добрый день, прошу прощения, что не отвечал раньше, уезжал. Теперь по порядку. Фото стойки спиральной смотрите в начале этой темы. Стоимость сейфа составляет 3500 грн. без торга с самовывозом с п. Котовского. Размер таблички 80*20см большая за 200 грн. и 55*20см поменьше за 150 грн.

----------


## jeansfantasy

манекены проданы, есть вот такое оборудование,цена 200 грн.фрагмент 2 м есть 6 шт. есть 2 спиральные стойки и 2 стойки для ремней

----------


## andron220v

Здравствуйте. Я с Вами договаривался на сче таблички. Где то Ваш телефон я прощелкал. Может сегодня пересечемся на Посёлке ? Мой номер 067-910-77-38 Андрей.

----------


## jeansfantasy

спиральная стойка 250 грн есть 2 шт. для ремней 200грн. есть 2 шт.

----------


## jeansfantasy

так спиральные стойки проданы, ост одна для ремней 200грн.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.05.2016 в 18:49 ----------

стол письменный есть 200 грн.

----------


## jeansfantasy

есть вот такие колонны с полками и подсветкой, выполненные в древнегреческом стиле на заказ. стоимость одной 250 уе. есть две штуки. Присутствует разумный торг

----------

